

 Anders Hejlsberg - Where are programming languages going? [video] - b-man
http://blip.tv/file/1317881

======
johns
This is from 2008

~~~
johns
To the person that downvoted this, posts that are not new content are
generally denoted in the title. Since that was not done, I did it here.

------
olalonde
\- "Get a Mac!"

\- "Yeah I know."

At least he has a sense of humor :D

------
kevinburke
Could anyone provide a tl;dr summary of the talk?

~~~
stcredzero
Multiparadigm will be the paradigm of the future. Dynamic and compiled
languages will start to look like each other. There will be more functional
programming. There will be more declarative programming. Tools will get
smarter about finding and exploiting fine-grained concurrency when freed up by
more abstract, declarative, functional code.

